# pictures



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)




----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Hee hee, chilled out cat! Loving that cat climber on first pic Fluffs, where did you get it from?


----------



## Pink Lady (Aug 1, 2008)

Fab pics....my boy loves lying like that too...


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

OOOOOHHHH pricey I bet????  looks good quality though. Bet it wasnt £20 like my one from Lidl  Its very nice though, like the raised sleeping compartments to it, brill


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Oh flip I just checked out the price on webby, think mine can carry on lying on the settee and in their little igloos, pmsl


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Yeah I really like em Fluffs, your kittycats look well chilled out with them too


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

nice lad, like the third photo, 
one of mine sits like that, he always reminds me of a frog! lol!


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2008)

pmsl @ the last picture lol...ur cat is very handsome..i love his shape face.


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

The last pic made me chuckle, very chilled and a great set of pins on him


----------



## paws (Jun 16, 2008)

Great pics luv the 3rd one


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

i like the last picture too...looks so relaxed and comfy


----------

